# flex snorkel hose



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

i was on here awhile back and i seen one of the mimb sponsers had some flex hose for sale. anyone have an idea who that might be.thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I remember seeing that... dont remember who posted it though.
Here is something I found digging through the old threads:
http://www.flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?product=8_Flex_PVC_Pipe_3_inch


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

It was Intynse that had that hose.


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks alot guys,i found it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Intynse has closed their doors.... Just FYI, in case you were trying to contact them.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You can also get some flex hose here.. http://www.mcmaster.com/#hose/=7xz1wh You will never have to replace it again, if you use the ol' spa hose from lowes you will be replacing it every six months.. I know several people that have used this hose and it holds up to friction and heat VERY well.. It's kinda pricey, but it will last a LONG time... Hope this helps some..


----------

